# Jim Thompson's Obsession Defcon 6...Video



## Kris87 (Jun 9, 2016)

This video is shorter.  I go over some of the specs of the bow, and how I tuned it.  It turned out really well.  I like this bow a lot.  Take a look.


----------



## brunofishing (Jun 9, 2016)

Great video.. That's a nice bow!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks again youngin!  I appreciated it a couple years ago on the Spyder and I am positive I'll appreciate this one even more.


----------



## bubbabuck (Jun 9, 2016)

Yup Yup....Wish Id changed over sooner....I'm shooting the best Ive ever shot with my new D6 and out to 50 yds comfortably for the first time ever!

Great shooting bow Mr Dennis!


----------



## countryboy27012 (Jun 9, 2016)

Question, 

Did you try the WB after you shimmed the cams? I wonder if that would have made a difference.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 9, 2016)

Beautiful bow for sure.

Not much sound or any twang on the shot either...just a dead thump from the arrow.  Hope it brings you the biggun this fall.


----------



## Kris87 (Jun 9, 2016)

countryboy27012 said:


> Question,
> 
> Did you try the WB after you shimmed the cams? I wonder if that would have made a difference.



It wouldn't have because it was such a huge vertical tear.  I see it a good bit from bows that don't like a rigid, guided rest like the WB.  The WB produced about a 2" vertical tear, and about 1/2" right.  When I put the Limbdriver on, it still had the same 1/2" right tear, but the vertical was gone.  It was easy from there.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 9, 2016)

BTW, Bubba says he may pay you a visit before season gets here.  I told him youll have it slinging them 7" left and in the dirt


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jun 10, 2016)

Dang the fps was 305 wow Kris what do you think that bow would shoot at 26 1/2"?


----------



## Kris87 (Jun 10, 2016)

dirttracker84 said:


> Dang the fps was 305 wow Kris what do you think that bow would shoot at 26 1/2"?



1.5" of DL would knock off 15fps normally so 290ish.  However, I'm not familiar with their shorter draw cams and how they perform.  But it should be in that ballpark.


----------



## oppthepop (Jun 10, 2016)

The only bow I shoot! Couldn't make it without my Phoenix. I hesitantly dropped from a 70+ pound "M" to a 60 pound Phoenix set up by Jeff Dixon at 2nd Chance Archery. My goodness am I ever glad I did. What a bow. I can even hit the bullseye at 70 yards (not that I will EVER take a shot at a deer that far) but what an amazing bow.


----------



## Kris87 (Jun 10, 2016)

Jim Thompson said:


> BTW, Bubba says he may pay you a visit before season gets here.  I told him youll have it slinging them 7" left and in the dirt



Good deal.  My childhood nickname was Bubba.  I'm sure we get along jusssssss fine!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 10, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> Good deal.  My childhood nickname was Bubba.  I'm sure we get along jusssssss fine!




his too, we just havent let him forget it


----------



## Keith Karr (Jun 12, 2016)

Jim you will enjoy your D6 ! I been shooting Hoyts for several years and just bought an M6 from Derik Still about a month ago. I'm sure enjoying mine. 

Mine is 27.5 DL, 60.6# and is shooting a 394 grain arrow 283fps on Deriks meter. 

The draw is so smooth and it holds well too. Just sold two Hoyts....it really is a lot more fun to shoot. 

Wish you luck with it this fall.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 13, 2016)

Keith Karr said:


> Jim you will enjoy your D6 ! I been shooting Hoyts for several years and just bought an M6 from Derik Still about a month ago. I'm sure enjoying mine.
> 
> Mine is 27.5 DL, 60.6# and is shooting a 394 grain arrow 283fps on Deriks meter.
> 
> ...



Thanks Keith, I am sure I will enjoy it...well as long as Kris sends it to me!  I am sure he will sooner or later


----------



## Keith Karr (Jun 13, 2016)

I'll be surprised if you aren't impressed with it. Give us a report on how it shoots when you get it. 

If you get !  Lol


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 13, 2016)

Keith Karr said:


> I'll be surprised if you aren't impressed with it. Give us a report on how it shoots when you get it.
> 
> If you get !  Lol



Will def get a report back.  Gary has had his for about a month and he said it is an incredible bow and far away the best he has ever shot or even pulled back.  Although I didnt get him started with a bow until about 2004 or 05 I think.  So he hasnt got the comparison rights yet  

Well all of this only matters WHEN I finally get it...right Kris???


----------



## Kris87 (Jun 13, 2016)

Kris is at the beach.  Then he'll be at the lake.  Then he will ship your bow.  In that order.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 13, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> Kris is at the beach.  Then he'll be at the lake.  Then he will ship your bow.  In that order.



fedex comes to the beach and the lake  

Enjoy the trip Kris!


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 13, 2016)

Jim Thompson said:


> fedex comes to the beach and the lake



You shoulda changed over first of the year! You coulda killed turkeys with it then!


----------



## J-Rod (Jun 13, 2016)

I gotta get an Obbsession...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 14, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> Kris is at the beach.  Then he'll be at the lake.  Then he will ship your bow.  In that order.





BowChilling said:


> You shoulda changed over first of the year! You coulda killed turkeys with it then!



Heck I have a tough time killing turkeys with mortars


----------



## SAhunter (Jun 14, 2016)

Really enjoy my def6. Killed a great blonde bear in Alberta with mine in May. First blood since I got mine. You'll like it.


----------



## beersndeer (Jun 16, 2016)

Those Obsessions seem nice... Anyone want to swap one for a Hoyt Faktor 30.


----------



## Kris87 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Sweet Beast Slayer is headed to the Midwest!  Owner report to follow soon....I guess.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 17, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> The Sweet Beast Slayer is headed to the Midwest!  Owner report to follow soon....I guess.



Kris, my reports are not nearly as detailed as yours.  Although they typically involve below zero temps and dead animals 

Well except for last season


----------

